# Weight gain after surgery?



## klaber

Hello all, 
I am scheduled to have a partial thyroidectomy on May 25th. I am having a nodule removed that my FNA stated was follicular neoplasm. I am sooo nervous about weight gain and fatigue after surgery, and my endo and surgeon seem to dismiss my concern. They shrug their shoulders and say, "as long as your medicine is at the right level, it "shouldn't" be a problem. I am so frustrated! the nodule is midline, and I also have some on the other side, so it is a possibility that I may wake with no thyroid at all. I asked about armour and i was told "absolutely not, it is too dangerous and shouldn't even be on the market". I told my endo I didn't want surgery because I was afraid of the fatigue and weight gain (especially), and was told I was taking a "chance with my life, what If you have cancer?" I am feeling pressured and don't feel like my fears are a concern for either the endo or surgeon. Has anyone else had this problem? Also, what about the weight gain and fatigue? And how do I find a Dr. that will give me Armour? I am in the Denver, CO area. does anyone have a good Dr?


----------



## Andros

klaber said:


> Hello all,
> I am scheduled to have a partial thyroidectomy on May 25th. I am having a nodule removed that my FNA stated was follicular neoplasm. I am sooo nervous about weight gain and fatigue after surgery, and my endo and surgeon seem to dismiss my concern. They shrug their shoulders and say, "as long as your medicine is at the right level, it "shouldn't" be a problem. I am so frustrated! the nodule is midline, and I also have some on the other side, so it is a possibility that I may wake with no thyroid at all. I asked about armour and i was told "absolutely not, it is too dangerous and shouldn't even be on the market". I told my endo I didn't want surgery because I was afraid of the fatigue and weight gain (especially), and was told I was taking a "chance with my life, what If you have cancer?" I am feeling pressured and don't feel like my fears are a concern for either the endo or surgeon. Has anyone else had this problem? Also, what about the weight gain and fatigue? And how do I find a Dr. that will give me Armour? I am in the Denver, CO area. does anyone have a good Dr?


Welcome to the board!! Well...........................I don't blame you for your concern.

The thing to do is right now this minute get on a sensible diet and stay on it. My experience has shown that almost all if not all diets work if you stay on them 7 days a week, 365 days a year.

Because, this way, when you have your surgery you will be disciplined and you will be able to cut weight gain to a minimum.

Then, you will be put on Thyroxine (T4) and we can help you from there. You may not need Armour. You see? First you have to find out. It's a process and we will be here for you during that process if you like.

I am on Armour and have been for years but firstly we did find out that I did not convert T4 to T3 so we had to go to the Armour.

If you have cancer, it will be necessary to keep your TSH suppressed. It won't take long for you to find out whether T4 only works or not.

Please try not to worry so about what did not happen yet. Take one day at a time here and get that thyroid out.

That is my humble opinion.


----------



## anxiousme

Just wanted to say hi, and you are not alone. I am scheduled for surgery the day after you, and I have been having a real hard time with all the what if's! I am petrified. Good luck, and I'm sure we will both be fine! :hugs: Debbi


----------



## Jaimee

I DID gain weight. 15 pounds almost magically after surgery. And I did have lots of issues with fatigue. But I also found out I had CANCER. So I feel like the weight gain was worth it. I am now 4 months past my treatment, my Synthroid is finally where it should be to suppress any leftover cancer and weight seems to come off in a normal manner with diet and exercise. You know, none of this is fun. But it's amazing what we can handle when given no choice! lol. It gets better. That's really all I can say


----------



## Octavia

I gained 10 pounds, but I feel that was primarily because of being on NO thyroid hormone for 6 weeks prior to my body scan. About 1-2 weeks after I got on the levothyroxine, I stopped gaining, and have lost a couple of pounds. The nurse said the weight would not be easy to lose. She was right.


----------

